# Re: Quinn life SSIA



## Blowfish (23 Sep 2003)

I invest the max amount in my Quinn Life Equity based SSIA - the Euro Freeway each month.

Would I be better to spread the amount of money I put in each month among a number of differesnt funds e.g. The Celtic freeway, Technology Freeway or the well reported Biotech freeway which is up 50% this year?

All advice appreciated in advance,
Regards


----------



## sluice44 (23 Sep 2003)

I don't think the biotech freeway can be included in your SSIA.

I'm interested in the biotech freeway myself - where did you see the good comments about it?

Sluice


----------



## Red (23 Sep 2003)

Try the site www.Quinnlife.com and click on fund prices
Red


----------



## rainyday (23 Sep 2003)

> or the well reported Biotech freeway which is up 50% this year?


Past performance is no guarantee blah blah blah.....


----------



## The original Red (23 Sep 2003)

*Biotech*

There was a comment on the success of the Biotech fund in Irish Indo and year to dates are also in Indo on Thursday's fund prices section.  The QL Biotech fund seems to be the best performer ytd.

I also seen a QL advert in the Sunday Indo last week hightlighting the performance.


----------



## Red (23 Sep 2003)

***

"The original Red" ?
Imposter
Real Red
Red


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2003)

*Re: **

*The QL Biotech fund seems to be the best performer ytd.*

If you can see the gravy train then it's probably left the station.

*I also seen a QL advert in the Sunday Indo last week hightlighting the performance.*

All financial institutions do that - ignore it!

Spreading your investments over different funds may provide an element of diversification and possibly risk spreading. On the other hand a single index tracker or managed fund may provide sufficient diversification in itself.


----------



## HarryTheEar (23 Sep 2003)

*Quinn Life add in Sunday Independent*

The add also states that 

Quinn Life has the lowest cost Pensions and Investments in the Irish market.

Is this true?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2003)

*Re: Quinn Life add in Sunday Independent*

I would treat a blanket claim like that with extreme caution. For example, it's definitely possible to obtain a PRSA with lower ongoing charges (1% p.a. management fee for a single up front intermediary payment of €50-€100) than a QL pension (1%-1.2% p.a. management fee reducing to 0.5%-0.7% after 15 years plus a €3.81 monthly transaction fee). It may be possible to find a unit linked index tracking or managed fund with a charging structure similar to or lower than _QL's_. Did they offer any more details on this claim or any qualifiers? If not I would draw it to the attention of the [broken link removed] and see what they think of it.


----------



## john55 (25 Sep 2003)

*Quinn Life*

Does anyone worry about Quinn Life as I do?  All the stuff about Mr Quinn having to stuff in €50m out of his own pocket when things went wrong last year...... what about if it was €500m and his pocket didn't have it?  Not sure if I'm expressing myself right here, or if there are safeguards, but I do worry about them going on about being the cheapest..... if they're so cheap, and little is being made, what happens when there's no money in the pot??


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2003)

*Re: Quinn Life*

This "QL at risk" discussion has cropped up several times over the years since they've set up and they're still going. Not being smart but if you're a worried customer of theirs then why not simply move your investments elsewhere?


----------

